# where do i find baycox/toltrazuril?



## SaltwaterAcresGoats (Jan 9, 2016)

I checked google shopping and jeffers...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

www.horseprerace.com or www.racehorsemeds.com


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I've bought from both places above, and it seems like they are different consistencies and colors depending on which company you buy from. 
From horseprerace, it's very white, sometimes a little chunky as well, but I know it definitely works. The stuff from racehorsemeds is runny and has a grayish tone and is pretty smooth. 
I mainly use it for puppies since I have way more pups to use it on yearly than I do goat kids, and with the stuff from horseprerace, I noticed it also works as a wormer for them, as well as controlling the cocci.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ive heard the same thing ^^....I have always ordered from prehorserace.com and have been happy with them.


edit::
oops..I meant horseprerace.com ...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

When I order again it will be from horseprerace again, not sure about racehorsemeds baycox, they definitely don't look the same.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's just different carriers, they both work just as well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well whatever horseprerace is using for a carrier, it also de-worms the puppies, so that's a plus for me


----------



## RiedValleeRanch (Dec 7, 2015)

I bought some from racehorse meds. Any idea what the dosage is? And wondering when I should give it to them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

dose is 1 cc per 5# ..I give when babies are 3 weeks old...


----------



## Katiepruitt90 (Jan 8, 2021)

is it the 5% or the 2.5% solution for goats?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

5% for goats and sheep


----------

